# Sally's Whelping Forum



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

I decide it would be a good idea to start a Whelping thread for my dog Sally. She is a Bull Arab Cross cattle dog, which we use for working cattle. Breeding her was planned, as both her and the father of the pups are good working dogs. Anyway she was breed on the 17th of September and is due on the 18th of November. therefore she has about 2 weeks and 4 days. Thing is she is HUGE! she looks like she is full of puppies. we will have homes for the puppies, because as said they are good cattle dogs. i have tired to post pictures of her, which don't give her belly much to talk about, but if they work i will post pics of the pups when born!







































Thanking you, Nia...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay, puppies.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow.......she is a beautiful dog! I wish her well and hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Never heard of her breed/mix, I'm curious are they related to ACDs? Do you live on a farm where she actually gets to work cattle for a living? Must be one happy dog if so.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would like to hear that the hips of these dogs have been checked, not saying they haven't had their X-rays done you just didn't mention it. I am happy to see dogs being bred for an honest good purpose.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

yes! we do live a farm, where we run cattle, she loves it. she is just a bit of everything. We have had her health checked and all that, but i have not been able to get an x-ray (for the pups), as we are so far from a town that can do it.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

I could feel the puppy's moving this morning, will try and get some good pics today. i can also get a bit of milk out of her nipples, is this normal for a dog who is due in 13 days?

Thanks Nia


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Im going to say i believe the poster is in aussie land, as this is the only places where I have heard of bull arabs (where does this name come from?).

Hope they fullfill their working farm needs.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

yep, i am from Australia, i live in QLD. Bull Arabs are used for pigging or wild boar hunting. what we and many people use them for is for catching wild scrub bulls or for force to push the cattle or bloke them. We like them because they hang off the cattle. we only have sally, the rest of are dogs are border collies or cattle dogs. that is why we are breeding form her. the father, Ace is cattle dog cross border collie.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

here are some pure bred Bull Arabs...


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

what a beautiful girl, i hope everything goes well and all are healthy and happy during and after the pregancy/birth.

how funny though cause my vet said Chisum looked like he had Bull arab in him and i was just like... what in the world is that?? ( he was morale support for my other dog goign in for a test and shot hehe)


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

thank you Jess, i think that bull Arabs look pretty cool and that is pretty cute that he was there for morale support.









And i just thought i would put up a picture of the puppies dad, Ace.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are some pictures taken today of Sally and her big fat belly, lets hope she doesn't here i said that! Anyway it was a bit of a struggles to get, but i finely got a good picture of her tummy. It shows how fat she is, do you think she is fatter compared to any normal 8 week pregnant dog? also you guys should have a guess when she will have the puppies (shes due on the 18th of November) and how many puppies she will have, as i would just like to have a bit of fun with this forum that is all.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would highly suggest putting pig rails on that whelping box. They minimize the risk of a puppy being suffocated against the wall of the box.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

yer i am going to do that, thank you though. i thought of that a day after i posted the pic lol


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

these photos were taken yesterday. sally now has 6 days tomorrow, so I'm a bit excited.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

i think from now to tomorrow may be it. Sally is digging a huge hole under her cage (will post a pic maybe). Her belly looks like it has drop, as she is skinner around her spine. she is due tomorrow (Friday 18th) so it kinda makes it more likely. also, i know most dogs get more affection, but she would rather run round and dig, then sit with me like we do everyday. so keen if she is going to have them tonight.


----------



## Thurley92 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sally is beautiful! I love cattle dogs, grew up on a little ranch in Arizona. We always had Queensland heelers and collies.
My parents still have one girl, heffer and she is not your average cattle dog. Loves to herd, but she loovess to just be applied rotten and hang out inside with people rather than animals. She's even scared of peacocks and pigs! Haha
now I've got a 9handsome month old, Achilles (blind and abused as a pup). However, after looking up bull nose Arabs, he and his mother look alot more like those than queenslands..hmmm?
Anyhow..
GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!  I hope everything goes great for you and salltly!

-ive always wanted to live in australia since I was a kid!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

ok so we have 5 so far, will get pics and sex when she is done, she is still really fat! thurlery they are beautiful dogs hey! i don't think i could live without mine!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

ok so we now have 10 puppies in total. 3 girls and 7 boys! we post pics later


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay so one little girl pasted away last night. other then that they look like their doing good. so here are a few pics of the first 7 born!

this is a link to my facebook to see the pics, there are five more pics after of her and the bubbas

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...009649586.2560.100000893621396&type=3&theater


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

It wouldn't let me on the link, even though I am on FB? But, congrats on the puppies! Sorry to hear the one little girl passed.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It says the content is unavailable to me too.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry about the link. okay so here we go here are the first 7 born babies. one of these 7 is the one that died. anyway here they are when they were first born.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwe........they are so cute......they are all like Mom!.......black and white.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

yea they are cute, but probably more like dad lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Why don't I see any pig rails? be EXTREMELY careful now that you don't have pig rails. A mother dog can unintentionally smash her puppy against the wall, it's happened to another member here they lost two pups that way.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

pig rails! crap i forgot about them, do you think i could put them in now...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

..............yes


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Nia_Curran said:


> pig rails! crap i forgot about them, do you think i could put them in now...


Yes, why not?


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

yea that was kinda a silly question, but they set up now, thank for that!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, so the babies are now 2 weeks and 4 days old and they are just beautiful. they all have name, which i will list below and they definitely match them. they now have to eyes open and most of them can walk pretty well. Sally's doing great. she is one of the best mums. if all goes well in the next few days (when they are 3 weeks old) i may let them meet some of their Aunties and uncles and the one and the only , their daddy! it would be a bit crazy if they meet them all 8 of them at once, so we will start with Goldie, and most likely end with Dotti, cause she is a bit crazy. lol


So here are the gang (will add pics one day, with their names);
Mick-he looks like a mouse
Macey- it just suits her
Leroy- it's cute and so is he
Champ- he looks like his dad, whos name is Ace, and he is small (always pictured a pup with the name champ to be small.
Kara- it is pretty, but tough at the same time, just like her.
Clancy- its cute like him and he looks like a clancy
Tonka- tonka truck, as he is the biggest pup there
Tank- he is the second biggest pup and he has big legs
Kleier- the man who gave us sally, his last name is Kleier and the pup looks like sally


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad they are doing so well. Yep....will be waiting on those pictures!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

This is Macey. She is very active and loud. She started out as the runt, but is now one of the biggest and loves to bash her brothers and sister.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

haha Macey is just adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my!!! She is adorable!!!  I just love puppies! I have a dog who was the runt of his litter so I was told .. and he is very very smart. I bet she will be too.  I was told by an older gentleman farmer years ago that the only dogs he would ever own were the runts .. somehow they made the best companion?


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

This is Kara. Well Kara catches everyone's eyes with her beautiful little face. She is a lazy little one, but is slowly getting more active. She is a little diva and must get what she wants, when she wants it. She loves it when you roll her on her back and wiggle her around, she gets there and bites your hand. It looks like Kara will b the one without fleckes.

Kara








This is Tonka. His name says it all, he is the big boy of the family. He loves his food and is kinda active, just when it suits him lol. He looks like he will have flecks on him. He loves a good pat, as do the others. He might be the big fella, but his little siblings can still bash him lol. He is defiantly knows he has a voice, he is always bark and growling at the other puppies.

Tonka








This is Tank. Tank was one of the biggest, but is now one of the smallest. He loves people. He always comes to the front of the cage to see you and get a pat then he is off to explore. he loves his exploring. Even though he is small, he is most likely the boos of the gang. He walks up to the other puppies and barks, so they run away. lol He looks as if he will get flecks.

Tank








This is Champ. He is a little cutie. He also loves to explore lately and is quite active too. He loves to cuddle and is one of the smallest in the group. I don't know weather or not Champ will get flecks, he looks as if he will, but at the same time it looks as if he won't. His name does suit him, as he is a little champion lol.

Champ








This is Clansey. He is the first one to do everything. Open his eyes, walk and get teeth. He is a very long pup, who is active and has a voice on him. he looks like he may not get flecks, kinda like Champ. Champ and him look the same but Champ has more white. he also loves a good pat and explores a bit too.

Clansey








This is Kleier. He is most definitely going to get flecks, other than the ones he already has lol. He is also starting to get more active and less lazy. He was ones of the smallest puppies, but is now one of the largest. He has the cutest, blue eye and he also catches everyone's eye because of his white head and his flecks. he is much like his mum in looks.

Kleier








This is Leroy. He is a little cutie, who is just starting to come out of his shell. He is a big boy, who hardly ever barks and who was once lazy, but is getting more active. he loves a pat and hi and Kara always snuggle together. He will get flecked by the look of things. He also loves to drink water. I had a dish of water sitting next to Sally while she was feeding the babies and i look over at it and there is Leroy just drinking away, happy as Larry.

Leroy








This is Mick. He got his name as he looks a bit like a mouse. he will also get flecked i am thinking. He was a small puppy at the start, but is now quite large. He also is active when he wants to be. He loves to sit in my lap and sleep.

Mick








This is Macey. Both her and Mick were the runts at the start, but are now huge. She is very loud and loves to fight with her brothers and sister, no matter how much bigger they are. She also loves to a good pat and once you have started to pat her she climbs it your lad and sleeps. She is going to also get flecks.

Macey
Who is it a post before, as the picture will not upload


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys i need help. I decide that i will bottle feed a few of the puppies once a day, so they can gain more weight and catch up with the others. the thing is we don't have a vet in town, so i just want to get a baby bottle and pedigree milk for puppies, but it say for it's for puppies from a moth older. they are 3 weeks old today, so really should hurt them. this is one of the only milk things for puppy's and we don't have any goat milk in the shops to. So i just need to know will this be ok for the pups???

Here are some pics of the Milk.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGosh ......I fell in love with Mick!  Anyways ... I have no real advice ... I rescued a 4 week old pup in April of this year and did not even know they made formula for pups until I had him weaned. I used ( shame on me ) canned watered down carnation milk and baby rice cereal. He survived and is now 9 months old .... but someone else experienced will give advice I am sure.  Your vet would surely know if you could can contact them? 

Those puppies are adorable!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks. I have emailed my vet, as really it is not that big of an emergency. Mick is a cutie hey? He always comes and sit on my lap and he has a pretty little back to. It is almost back, with a tiny bit of white on it.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

If they are three weeks old, you can start them on gruel instead of supplementing with bottles. Soak some puppy food in water until it is mush. We add a bit of goat's milk, so you would add some of the milk replacer, mix and make sure it is warm but not hot when you offer it to them. It should be very liquidy at this point, and you can gradually thicken it as the puppies grow. We always start gruel at 3 weeks, because they seem to need the extra nutrition, particularly with a large litter.

Good luck.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Wabanafcr for the help. We ended up just getting powdered milk and weetbixs and adding water. I also get dog food and crush it up and add hot water and they get as much meat or puppy mince as they want everyday. so basically they are having the weetbix for breakfast and the wet dog food and puppy mince for tea and eating from mum all the rest of the time. This is one small fella, Champ. I have been getting a syringe and the powered mix and hand feeding him with that.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay so today the puppies got a little pen. It has half of it with shade and it has all grass. Sally loves it and so do the little ones. They will from now on get checked on at 5:30am, then later get put in their little pen around 7:30. Then spend the rest of the day in there pen or until they have had enough of it.

They also got wormed today; in fact all the dogs did. they were really good to do. they are now eating pedigree tin food for puppies and powered milk with weetbix in the morning and the big dogs food, but wet and tin food food at night. They also get puppy mince, but we are nearly out of that and depending on how many times i go out to see them, they get other feeds of the above foods. they also love their water, so they have a little dish to drink from.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, so please don't get up me, but yesterday we gave one of the puppies to there new home. This is because the man who got it wanted it for his little girl for Christmas. The pups no longer eat from sally, as she is dried up. Also it will give her a break from the pups trying to drink from her. Please if you have something to say, say it, but it is better off. all the pups are eating tin food, a bit of dry food wet down and the man says he has puppy milk to give it. No more puppies will go to there home at this point in time...


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Nia_Curran said:


> Okay, so please don't get up me, but yesterday we gave one of the puppies to there new home. This is because the man who got it wanted it for his little girl for Christmas. The pups no longer eat from sally, as she is dried up. Also it will give her a break from the pups trying to drink from her. Please if you have something to say, say it, but it is better off. all the pups are eating tin food, a bit of dry food wet down and the man says he has puppy milk to give it. No more puppies will go to there home at this point in time...


That poor puppy is going to miss out on a lot of important socialization skills from its momma and siblings  Christmas is one of the worst times for families to bring home a new puppy (especially one far too young to be away from its momma). I hope you've offered to take it back if it doesn't work out..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Nia_Curran said:


> Okay, so please don't get up me, but yesterday we gave one of the puppies to there new home. This is because the man who got it wanted it for his little girl for Christmas. The pups no longer eat from sally, as she is dried up. Also it will give her a break from the pups trying to drink from her. Please if you have something to say, say it, but it is better off. all the pups are eating tin food, a bit of dry food wet down and the man says he has puppy milk to give it. No more puppies will go to there home at this point in time...


sorry but what a HORRIBLE reason to give away a puppy early, I don't care if someone bawls their eyes out to me i will never give a puppy out early JUST for a christmas present.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

If I counted right the puppy is *FOUR WEEKS OLD*!!! Unbelievable and absolutely irresponsible! As for getting a puppy for his little girl for Christmas - this guy has obviously no idea about dogs if he asked for this. Poor puppy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... I took a 4 week old pup because of circumstances where it was going to die if I did not. What a horrible mess. He is now 9 months old and 100% not adoptable because of behavior issues. He never learned bite inhibition or any of the other skills he needed to survive. I wish you could get the pup back for at least the puppy's sake. I would hate to see it turn out like Benny.....he is almost beyond help.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Puppies get a whole lot more from momma than just nursing. She has a whole lot to teach these puppies, without her lessons these puppies will likely have a very difficult time in their new homes. Please, for the puppies sake, get him/her returned to momma!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nia_Curran said:


> Okay, so please don't get up me, but yesterday we gave one of the puppies to there new home. This is because the man who got it wanted it for his little girl for Christmas. The pups no longer eat from sally, as she is dried up. Also it will give her a break from the pups trying to drink from her. Please if you have something to say, say it, but it is better off. all the pups are eating tin food, a bit of dry food wet down and the man says he has puppy milk to give it. No more puppies will go to there home at this point in time...


Not that it makes it ANY better but Christmas is still A WEEK AWAY.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nia_Curran said:


> Okay, so please don't get up me, but yesterday we gave one of the puppies to there new home. This is because the man who got it wanted it for his little girl for Christmas. The pups no longer eat from sally, as she is dried up. Also it will give her a break from the pups trying to drink from her. Please if you have something to say, say it, but it is better off. all the pups are eating tin food, a bit of dry food wet down and the man says he has puppy milk to give it. No more puppies will go to there home at this point in time...


It's not better off as others have said. If it DOESN'T end up with some of the issues that dogs can have after leaving their mother/litter mates that early, then you'll be lucky not to see the puppy back in a couple months- much less adoptable than before. Christmas gift? Sigh.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nia_Curran said:


> the man who got it wanted it for his little girl for Christmas.


I thought these were supposed to be working dogs, not little girls' pets?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Well, you've been doing pretty well up until now, Nia. That was a very risky decision you've made, sending that pup off at four weeks. I really don't get it, how hard would it be for dad to give a PICTURE of the puppy with a promise to pick it up when it's old enough. That dog may very possibly be on a road to ruin..sounds dramatic, but really...the mother is not just there for feeding and the littermates add to the socialization...AND the pup has not even had it's first vet check or vaccines.
You asked us not to get all up on you, but that was an idiotic move and you deserve to be given crap over it. 

Get the puppy back. DO not let the others go before at the very least 8 weeks. Get them vetted FIRST.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The puppies should not be weaned yet. If they are still nursing (which they should be) she should not be dried up. Even though you are feeding them and they are eating, they should still be nursing till at least six weeks of age. I thought it was illegal to sell puppies that young? It should be.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

One of the men who works for us was working and he did not know the pups were so young. i told him someone was coming to look at the pups and he said he would do it all while i was in town. What happened was the worker said it would make a great present for the buyers little girl. so he gave him the pup, not knowing anything about them. i then went to see the pups and one was gone! the worker told me what happened and i then rang the buyer, who has now gave the puppy back. I know this is me still at fault for leaving an idiot to look after the pup, but the buyer is not at fault. i am sorry for not adding this later, but i typed it up to post after my first one saying about the pup going, but it didn't work.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that's good if the pup is back. Hopefully she didn't pick up any nasty germs while she was gone. Make sure the hired people know not to be randomly passing puppies out like candy!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

I am bloody piss that the worker did that! the little one is all good now, we took him to the vet on way home, everything is good. I am sorry for this happening and please don't hate me now. I know this is partly my fault, but i have now got the little one back and he is fine. I was never going to give him away this young and i was very upset when this happened.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

At that age they can get gruel - puppy kibble soaked in water for a VERY long time so it's pretty much glop, and we mix in goat's milk as well. Warmed up a bit so it's not cold.

These are _your_ puppies, _your_ responsibility. I'm sorry, but I see this all being handled irresponsibly.... letting workers sell puppies, inadequate whelping conditions... You didn't seem to be overly upset about the one puppy leaving until people here got on your case about it.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

The worker was not selling the puppies, but letting the man look to pick which one he wants. Anyway it was my problem, which i have now fix. I am sorry for what has happen, but no life has been lost. Also if you would like to see pictures of the puppies say so, because it seem like everyone is just caring about what i have done wrong and not the point of this thread: to see the puppies grow up and if i needed help to help me. also i don't see why you are up me so much, at least i had the nerve to tell you people and all my puppies are healthy, not like im running a puppy mill. and i do care about my puppies. i have spent a load of money on them, went to peoples places to see the living of their other dogs.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Nia_Curran said:


> here are some pure bred Bull Arabs...
> 
> View attachment 29188
> View attachment 29189
> ...


um
Started by Nia_Curran

Now those are some pretty dogs.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

They are pretty dogs hey? i would just love a pure bred one, but i would never want them over one of my babies. Also for the ones who care, we have decide to keep three of the puppies. Either Kara or Macey and Tank and Tonka.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

If no one that has posted in this thread cared about these puppies no one would have gotten upset about this little puppy being allowed to leave momma so young. No matter if we can all snuggle them or not, the puppies have lots of people that care about them and their well being. These babies are precious little beings that deserve the absolute best possible start in life.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Im sorry, i do understand that you care for my babies, but people are saying that i don't care about them? i am also sorry for what has happened, but i have fix the problem and i would like to just keep on track, about seeing the puppies age. i will post pics by the end of this week


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am soooo glad you have the pup back where it belongs. Like I said earlier, I have a pup who will never be adoptable IMO because of an irresponsible person who allowed his dog to be left outside not spayed and have litters of pups ... only to let them die. I know how important it is to a pup to have his Mom and litter mates. Should I ever have a litter of pups,... which I never will,... but I would not allow them to go anywhere until at least 12 weeks of age. 

I am one of those people who care about the puppies. " Hate " is a very strong word, ... and it is not in my vocabulary. 

Will be looking forward to pictures of the little ones.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

My reason for being upset that this pup was allowed to leave so young was that the next few weeks can change that puppys whole life. Especially since this puppy is intended to live with a child, allowing mom and litter mates to teach this puppy all the lessons he/she needs is critical. It may mean the difference between a dead puppy in a few months vs the puppy being that little girls best friend when she needs it most.

I have experienced the difference between a puppy taken way too young (5-6 weeks in my case) and one that was allowed to stay with his mom & litter mates longer (9 1/2 weeks). Bear was ultimately euthanized because of his lack of social skills. He bit a child, unprovoked. My current dog was with his litter longer and is the most stable, friendly dog I have ever known. Busters mom and siblings taught him all about bite inhibition and he has a mouth that would make a retriever jealous! Even though hes 140lbs he can take my hand in his mouth without me ever feeling his teeth...he has the jaw pressure to crush my hand. I know I could never teach these things nearly as well as a momma dog can.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree with both of you. Thank you for being helpful. i did not want the puppy to go so young.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... they are surely growing up quickly! ... and still too cute!  Where is the runt in the pics? I love the runts ...........

My little Leeo was one.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Also there are some pics of the babies. the first is Kara, Then Mick, Then macey having a nap, then Clansey, Then Kleier the cutie, Tank and Tonka (tank is the one in back round), Champ and Kara (Champ is the flecked one) and all the babies in there little pen at the house. There is no pic of Leroy, but i will get onto that one.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

oooo a Mick!!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol Mick is a little cutie, i like that name too. Abbylynn Champ is the runt, macey was, but now she is one the the biggest. Tonka is the biggest. Here is a pic of the two

Left to right- Champ, Tonka, Mick and Tank








Champ








Leroy


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I like that Champ. I like a spotty dog.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

apart from Kara, i think they should all have spots/flecks although their white markings! it is pretty cute and helps make them different lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad you got the puppy back. I'm not a breeder, but if I were, I would never let a puppy go at Christmas time. If a parent wants to get their kid a dog for Christmas, they should make a nice gift box full of puppy supplies and a picture of the pup and give that to the kid on Christmas day. They should pick up the actual pup once all the excitement and mess of the holiday is over.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I'm glad you got the puppy back. I'm not a breeder, but if I were, I would never let a puppy go at Christmas time. If a parent wants to get their kid a dog for Christmas, they should make a nice gift box full of puppy supplies and a picture of the pup and give that to the kid on Christmas day. They should pick up the actual pup once all the excitement and mess of the holiday is over.


This is a fantastic idea, I love it!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes i do like that idea too. that much that i have told them to do. Thanks Crantastic and i think someone else said something similar too, so thank you to that person also.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

okay, so the puppies are going great and are now 6 weeks old, they will soon be off to their new homes! 

Anyway i finally got a picture of everyone by themselves, which are all taken at different times and all bar one is not in the house yard, which is in the cage, as he was sleeping when i got most of the others or was just to fast! (pics will be posted in below in different post)


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Kara;








Kleier;








Champ;








Clansey;


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Macey;








Mick;








Leroy;








Tonka; 








Tank;


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you letting them go at 6 weeks? That's very young. They would be much better off if they stay with the litter until they're 8 weeks old.

They're so cute! I think I like Tonka best.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I still like little Mick!  They are all cuties.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> okay, so the puppies are going great and are now 6 weeks old, they will soon be off to their new homes!


I really hope that by soon, you mean 2 - 3 weeks from now, as 6 weeks is still FAR too young for the pups to leave their mother.


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

Yea, do mean 8 weeks, but that will go fast  the past weeks have went so fart, so 2 more weeks is nothing!


----------



## Nia_Curran (Nov 2, 2011)

the puppies all went to their new homes this week! gosh i miss them. We still have Macey, Tank, Tonka and Leroy, but Leroy is going sometime soon to his new home! we are keeping the three other rogues!!! sorry about not getting photos but it has been full on with this litter. Can't believe they are 8 weeks old! 

Thanks for checking in Nia!!!


----------

